# Help me identify this please!



## rickypro (Mar 3, 2020)

This is all over my St. Augustine yard and I have not seen it before this year. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Is that Carolina geranium?


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

could be germainum.

here's my guess: Bulbous Buttercup

https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=240


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Mock strawberry according to an app I found called "PictureThis"... pretty handy app.


----------

